# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Chiller by James Lim

## woodlands

Hey Guys,

Came across this site and an interesting idea. Anyone care to comment?

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1069

I think it is cool!  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## tawauboy

it works...

----------


## cheesehazard

I did something like this when i had water cooling on my pc. It works very well. You can do it with an ice chest and ice but you have to change the ice out a lot. Im sure you could wire up some peltiers (sp) to chill the water in a tank.

----------

